# Before and After



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Before










After


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking rig, still havent shot mine yet(cant escape from work lately) mine is more of a target model, have a scope on the way as I write this matter of fact, good luck with yours.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Very fun guns to shoot


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks to H20 Mellon I have a good supply of ammo for her!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

should re-barrel it into 17 remington


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya, Rightttt


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is that an ar15 or an m16? Can you build those piece by piece? I want an ar but cant justify dropping $800 to $1k on one right now.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its a AR15. You can build piece by piece but then you get into heaspacing issues and will have to buy tools, gauges. I bought the upper assembled, the Lower parts kit and the buttstock kit.The lower recever I bought from a local gun store. The total cost was just under $700.00 shipping everything included. With doing it this way I saved paying Federal taxes on assembled gun and didn't pay sales tax on anything but the lower receiver.
You can get buy cheaper but mine is a Rock River AR, You get what ya pay for


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I will have to look into that when the time comes. I was at kames sports looking at guns and was considering an ak47 for the price, but then held the ar15 and fell in love. Besides, I could use the ar for groundhogs if I felt so inclined. the 7.62 of the ak would make things to messy, that and I dont want people to think there is a terrorist in the field shooting groundhogs.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice looking gun. I have a RRA Entry Tactical with a few bells and whistles on order--week 3 I think. I thought about doing just what you did but figured I could wait and play with my other toys in the meantime.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

FishingAddict17 said:


> Nice looking gun. I have a RRA Entry Tactical with a few bells and whistles on order--week 3 I think. I thought about doing just what you did but figured I could wait and play with my other toys in the meantime.



I like your sig. sounds like me to my fiance, lol.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks kennedy327, that's exactly where I got it from. I've been telling my chick that for about 6-7 yrs now.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

is that a double star kit? or a model 1 kit?


----------

